# Moebius models with "victims"



## shemp92 (May 9, 2013)

Hello all. New bee here just got back into this expensive hobby (not so back in '72!) & I can't figure out why Moebius is adding female victims. Was looking forward to the creature but the holding of Julie just kinda put me off. I guess I'm more of a purist, like not altering the aurora 13 with conversions & such. And why did Moebius (after the nice Broadway Dracula) feel compelled to do another model with a "victim"? Seems like a waste of good time that could have been used to produce something that has not been done. And Monster Scenes, well still can believe it. Now that's productive!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hey, Shemp92,

Personally, I like the victims being with the kits. Drac you can get with or without lunch, and that's a good thing. Some kits, like the Bride of Frankenstein, depict a scene that requires the female element. I'd like to see a re-issue of the Invisible Man with his girlfriend as well.

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you don't like them, don't buy them. 

People also seem to think that because a kit they don't like is made, it somehow prevents another kit from being done. False logic. 

It was said all along there would be two Dracula kits. So if you don't want the victim there, you can buy essentially the same kit in a slightly different pose, without the female figure.

The Monster Scenes are also a niche market item. You may not like them, but a lot of people do. Its the same with a lot of models actually. I personally loathe NASCAR (Non Athletic Sport Centered Around ********) but they still sell NASCAR kits. 

And, model building is really not that expensive. I play tennis and one good racket is $200 (and I have a bag full) and there are court fees, restringing fees, new $125 sneakers every few months, etc. A $30 kit and some model paints are on the cheap side, honestly. I just got a new rifle (shooting is another hobby) and that was close to $700.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And Monster Scenes, well still can believe it. Now that's productive!
*************

I'm getting a mixed message here. Are you pro or con on the MS's?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

If I might talk.

This is my version. Input from others is appreciated and solicited. 

IMHO.

Kits were less expensive when I got back in the hobby round 95. State of the art was of course Tamiya, Accurate Miniatures (AM). The AM P 51B in 1/48 was amazing. AM also did the McLaren Grand Sport, their great claim to fame.

Sci Fi and Horror subjects were rare in styrene. Subjects were available in resin. Polar Lights (PL) redid a lot of the old Aurora kits which were state of the art in the 60’s. PL also produced some kits. Halloween and Headless Horseman for instance. Prices were higher than when we were kids but still around $15 a kit for figures. 

Then the AM Doolittle Raider burst on the scene. The kit included decals, nose weights, masks, excellent detail. Cost was an astounding $50. Some places had sales at $40. My peers and I could not believe anyone could/would pay that much for a kit. But sell it did. Then Trumpeter came on the scene with their 1/32 scale aircraft. Prices kept going up and up.

None of this seems to have dampened the true kit builders/collectors I know. Most people have a few hundred to thousands of kits in their possession. And we keep on buying!


Not sure how the prices compare if inflation adjusted. They might not be so far out of range. What is true is that today’s kits are better engineered, have more parts, are much more accurate, and can be built into some amazing replicas. Kits are even available of subjects that only existed in CGI. 

There are many ways to enjoy the hobby on a reasonable budget. Perhaps that would be a good topic for a new thread?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

purists dont have much to go on these days in the new kit market. but it or dont buy it, buy it and simply dont build the victim. not too hard a choice there. Be glad companys like moebius are making these great kits at all!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is this a politically correct thing? Women shouldn't be victims / women being harmed in monster movies promotes violence toward women in real life?

Bullcrap.

Like the furor over that company making 3D zombie targets that bleed - they make a female one called "The ex" (dark humor, how awful), and the press goes wild declaring "NRA (who has nothing to do with it) vendor makes target for training to murder your girlfriend."

Bullcrap.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Most of the iconic monsters were carrying a female victim, either in the actual movie or in the advertising posters- even Robby in Forbidden Planet was shown carrying a woman in the movie posters. There is a modified kit in the works to show Robbie in that way now.
A replica of a spaceship looks fine just sitting there, a figure kit needs to be doing something interesting. I think having an extra figure for them to interact with provides a nice display out of the box.
Male or female victims, it does not really matter, but the screaming woman is a classic staple of most of the classic films...


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I think a female victim for some monster models is a great idea, I'd like to see another Julie made available for the 1/6 Horizon CFTBL kit to complete my model
of this great scene as none are available anywhere.



and adding females can also help tell a story as they don't necessarily have to be a victim it would be great if there could be female kits that could be posed for certain kits. Karl


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

newbies!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I for one am glad they re-released The Victim. The entire Monster Scenes series was something that I never had as a kid, and I am especially loving the Victim figure.

I've turned her into Daphe and Velma for this Scooby Doo diorama:




I've also turned her into Katie Butler, from Valley Of The Dinosaurs (an obscure cartoon from my childhood):




And a Star Trek Officer:



I still have four more unbuilt Victim kits, just waiting for inspiration to strike. I've yet to build the Victim as...the Victim. 

Sean


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

"I'da gotten away with it too if it hadn't been for you dad-nabbid kids!"


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just curious as to the thread starter. 1st post starts a head-scratcher of a thread then nothin more.... 
Hmmmm are we posting or trolling?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ He's been a member less than a month, and has made a total of 2 posts, so...maybe the lack of posts supporting his opinion scared him off?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I really like this monster/victim kits and for less the $40.00 bucks is cheap!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

re: monster scenes

I've finally come to accept that everyone has different tastes and that there's room for all. I, for one, can't imagine why anyone would collect resin anime models, but then I realize that an anime collector probably can't fathom why I have three or four models of Karloff as Frankenstein. So to each his own.

I don't go for the monster scenes myself, but I'm sure lots of people here are rabid about them. Hey, there's a lot worse things they could be doing than building models.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm not really "into" monster kits, but some of the classic films are very compelling, and frightening without being gorey. I buy the kits I do because i like the details, and the poses. I waited for the Deluxe Broadway Dracula becasue of these items. While the standard kit was fine, the Deluxe kit, with the "victim" makes a much more compelling, and interesting scene. I purchased the new Bride of Frankenstein for the same reasons. I bought the Invisible Man kit a few years ago also becasue of the details included with the kit, and the compelling scene it portrays. As I said before, I would really like to see a new release of that kit with the I-Man in a robe, talking to his girlfriend from the movie, as it was shown in the classic movie.

Larry


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> re: monster scenes
> 
> I've finally come to accept that everyone has different tastes and that there's room for all. I, for one, can't imagine why anyone would collect resin anime models, but then I realize that an anime collector probably can't fathom why I have three or four models of Karloff as Frankenstein. So to each his own.
> 
> I don't go for the monster scenes myself, but I'm sure lots of people here are rabid about them. *Hey, there's a lot worse things they could be doing than building models*.


LOL :lol: Yeah, all of us. :wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Tim Casey said:


> I don't go for the monster scenes myself, but I'm sure lots of people here are rabid about them.


Hey. I resemble that remark. 



After WF, I'll have to get a shot of all my Graveyard Scenes.


----------



## shemp92 (May 9, 2013)

Hello all. New to blogging & I work all the time so didn't get the chance to follow up. Hey, I'm an old dude who forgets things..
LOVE monster scenes. Only got a few before they were yanked off the shelves at our once a weekend outing to the mall in '71. I applaud & bow before Frank at Moebius. He picked up the ball after polar lights faded away. Finally collected the aurora 13 & the REAL head scratcher is why PL did not reissue Dr J....look who DID!!
Any who, why 2 dracs? Couldn't those resources created something that had not been done? Like I would love to get my grubby little hands on "The Fly" kit. I know that Monarch is supposed to be releasing it, but seriously, I don't think having his wife in it screaming would enhance it as much as him destroying the lab with an axe....
And I haven't bought the Moebius CFTBL & probably won't 
Spose there is a way to build it w/o Julie?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

shemp92 said:


> ...And I haven't bought the Moebius CFTBL & probably won't
> Spose there is a way to build it w/o Julie?


That was the original plan for Moebius' Creature kit, presumably so they could produce two versions like they did with the Broadway Dracula kit. Adam Dougherty sculpted two sets of arms--one set (as it was released) to hold the Kay figure, the other set raised in a "menacing" pose--but Moebius canceled that plan somewhere along the way. Having seen a photo of the sculpt with the "menacing" arms, I really wish Moebius would have produced that version.

A skilled modeler could probably figure out a way to build the Creature kit without the Kay figure, but it would require some creative reconfiguring and resculpting of the kit's arms.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

IIRC it was decided that the shoulders would have to be different requiring more than just a set of new arms to make two poses from one kit. Hence one set of arms and one body.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I am in the " I like the victim" kits. I have repops of all the Aurora 1/8 scale kits, so I am interested in anything new that has an Aurora style to it (1/8 scale), and I think the Moebius kits that include the Ladies is a smart move. As I have two of my three boys caught up in this as well, Moebius can figure on my household aquiring a minimum of three of each. And hopefully they do well enough to bring us more such as the aforementioned Invisible Man, Wolfman and even a Chaney Mummy with their respective Ladies. :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> IIRC it was decided that the shoulders would have to be different requiring more than just a set of new arms to make two poses from one kit. Hence one set of arms and one body.


That's the first time I've heard about that; it sounds reasonable. When I talked to Adam at Monsterpalooza 2012, even _he_ didn't know why Moebius backed off on the "two sets of arms" plan. Thanks!


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually at first thought, agree with the poster. I also dont care for the scantily clad female victims. (slight exaggeration) I prefer to keep my childhood love of monsters and my adult impulse for sex appeal seperate. But i do buy them and I do support them. they are tasteful, where they could have easily gone astray and it will insure further production of new, with or without victims, styrene kits of my favorite beasties...


----------



## shemp92 (May 9, 2013)

Well, well...Just got an email from Steve @ Cult man on the NEW Moebius reissue of Robby the Robot with.......a fainted lass in his arms!!
Oh well, just bought the Moebius creature to play around with. OR maybe I'll just cave in & accept it.
I'm surprised no one brought up (while on da subject) the Victim model from Monster Scenes (maybe I'll buy that one too).


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Robby is not Moebius. It's Polar Lights. Tribute to the scene on the original poster art with the girl and a different set of legs.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

If you want to keep the purity of your childhood memories intact, build the Aurora repops. The Monster Scenes were considered risque in the day. I don't think these Monster couples kits taint my monster memories- They are in almost all the monster films!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its funny because the monster/girl kits are based on photos from the movies or the movie adwork to start with. So, what is there to taint?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

oh...oh... ya gonna cloud the issues w/ details & facts, huh?!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Buc said:


> oh...oh... ya gonna cloud the issues w/ details & facts, huh?!!


Why, can you think of a better way?


----------



## shemp92 (May 9, 2013)

Ok ok. Opened up the box cautiously of the Moebius Creature with Ms Julie....I like it! So, I'm hooked. GREAT model. Thank you Moebius!!


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

shemp92 said:


> Ok ok. Opened up the box cautiously of the Moebius Creature with Ms Julie....I like it! So, I'm hooked. GREAT model. Thank you Moebius!!


Just got this one myself a couple days ago. I like it as well, but it seems that 1/8 scale has grown a little as compared to Aurora monsters. Also see the same slightly larger sizing with my eldest sons Dracula w/victim that he ordered with my Creature. Great kits. 

Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RobP. said:


> ...I like it as well, but it seems that 1/8 scale has grown a little as compared to Aurora monsters...


Realistically, the Aurora kits were "1/8-ish" scale (except, of course, for King Kong and Godzilla) and were probably closer to 1/9 scale or somewhere between the two scales.

Conversely, Moebius' kits do seem to be closer to 1/7 scale, but I'm basing that on their Frankenstein and Creature kits, and in both cases the characters were considerably taller than the "six feet tall" measurement that most figure kits are based on scale-wise. Perhaps Moebius has taken the characters' actual heights into consideration when their kits were in the planning and development stages, and produced them accordingly?


----------

